# What can i do?



## SimplyTrying (Jun 29, 2012)

So i am having some trouble in the bedroom. My husband and I do have sex, but i am waaaaay more sexual than him. I would be content having sex every other day or atleast every other 2 days. I want it every day if i could get it. I am frustrated because he only gives me sex when HE wants it. He watches porn privately and masturbates in between. I feel terrible because I feel left out. why watch porn when he could be with me? I want mindblowing sex, that i know he is capable of, but mostly he just has lazy sex, no foreplay at all, which feels so emotionless. i dont mind the quickies (if he would even give it up) but i have voiced my opinions and let him know that i want it more often, but he doesnt seem to have taken anything i am feeling seriously. But i am too the point that i dont know what to do. HELP.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

I don't know. I'm just so very, very sorry. I'm glad you're here, you will get a lot of support and advice from people who have faced much the same.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

First step is always to talk to him. 

Explain to him how you feel and why you feel it. Maybe he just doesn't understand why sex is important to you. I try to relate sex to other physical interactions in a relationship, such as kissing and hugging. If we neglected to hug our spouses, they'd be upset and we could all agree that would be a justifiable response. So why not be allowed to be upset when sex isn't available either?

Once you explain how you feel, ask him what can be done to make him more 'into' you that way.Approach it the same way you would approach any need in a relationship and be willing to listen to anything he says without judgment (assuming he doesn't say he's having an affair or something). Maybe he's just looking to try something new but is afriad you'll judge him for it.

All you can do at this stage is try and talk it out of him. Make him see your point of view and try and see his. If positive change doesn't matreialize from that in the next few months, then you should reassess the situation.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

After talking (if he doesn't respond) buy yourself a vibe and find some good porn for yourself and go to town!

When he asks what you're doing, tell him "since it seems to work for you, I thought I'd give it a try" and "Your services are no longer needed!"


----------

